# National diabetes discovery event held for Leeds families



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2013)

A discovery weekend for children and young people with type 1 diabetes and their families is to be held in Leeds this summer.

Getting Sorted ? Leeds Metropolitan University?s award-winning diabetes enterprise unit ? is running the event in collaboration with JDRF, the type 1 diabetes charity, from August 16-18.

The weekend, which still has places available to families nation-wide, is intended to give all who attend the opportunity to take part in group sessions with experts on-hand to answer questions on activity, nutrition and carb counting, schools, transition, insulin pumps and JDRF?s research into the cure for type 1 diabetes.

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....overy-event-held-for-leeds-families-1-5536280


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks good event & well organised


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 29, 2013)

I was looking at this.

What do you do at these?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 29, 2013)

Listen to speakers & talk to other people in the boat


----------

